# Kartoffelplätzchen



## cara (Mar 18, 2006)

potatoe cookies

4 potatoes
2 T cubed bacon
3 eggyolks
cornstarch
1 T chopped parsley
1 T chopped chives
salt 
nutmeg

cook potatoes in salt water, drain and put into hot oven for about 5-10min to dry them out.
squeeze through a press into a bowl.
add the cubed bacon, eggyolks, cornstarch, parsley and chives and mix well.
Season with Salt and nutmeg.

put the dough an a floured board and form a roll of a radius of a bit less than an inch.
cut into small slices (ca. 1/2 inch) and frye in butter oil.


----------



## advoca (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi, Cara,

May I ask if you mean cooked bacon or raw bacon?

And how much cornstarch (cornflour)?


----------



## cara (Mar 25, 2006)

avoca, that is raw bacon in the recipe.. but it may taste with cooked, too... and about 2-3 T starch.. it depends on the consistence of the mass..


----------



## advoca (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks, Cara.

It seems odd to use raw bacon, but I will try it.

Thanks again.


----------



## cara (Mar 25, 2006)

do whatever you like ;o)


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 25, 2006)

This sounds ganz lecker, Cara!!  I suppose potatos are better cooked whole with the skin on, like when we prepare gnocchi?  
I would like to try it with some speck!!


----------



## cara (Mar 25, 2006)

hm.. recipes doesn't say so... but I already did from in the skin potatoes and it tastes as good ;o)


----------



## kadesma (Mar 25, 2006)

*Ca*ra,
this looks great and I want to try it..Is there a specific type potato you use? How is this served, alone or with something like a soup or salad? I want to make sure I do your recipe just right. Would appreciate any and all advie you can give.

Thanks Cara

kadesma


----------



## cara (Mar 26, 2006)

kadesma, best is mealy cooking potatoes.. I don't know if you have the same sorts as we have in Germany (Bintje, Margerita, Aula...)...
kartoffelplaetzchen are used as a side order mostly with roasted whatever, wildgame and veal or as a main dish with salad

for a variation you can add chopped nuts, more fresh herbs or grated cheese..


----------



## kadesma (Mar 26, 2006)

cara said:
			
		

> kadesma, best is mealy cooking potatoes.. I don't know if you have the same sorts as we have in Germany (Bintje, Margerita, Aula...)...
> kartoffelplaetzchen are used as a side order mostly with roasted whatever, wildgame and veal or as a main dish with salad
> 
> for a variation you can add chopped nuts, more fresh herbs or grated cheese..


Cara, i'm sure our russet potatoes will work just fine. We are having roasted chicken tomorrow so this will make a perfect side and a nice baby greens salad and somestuffed roma tomatoes will make the meal. Thank you Cara, I can hardly wait for dinner 

kadesma


----------



## cara (Apr 2, 2006)

did it work, kadesma?


----------



## kadesma (Apr 2, 2006)

cara said:
			
		

> did it work, kadesma?


Hi Cara,
I'm sorry I forgot to write you soner. Yes it worked and everyone hardly touched the chicken   Your recipe will be one we will use over and over. Than you so much. They were delicious.

kadesma


----------



## cara (Apr 4, 2006)

glad to hear that ;o))


----------

